# Grazing in Fife



## samerlin (30 July 2015)

Hi I am planning on moving back to Cupar area and have 2 16h and 11h pony does anyone know of any grazing available


----------



## Regandal (3 September 2015)

Not personally, no.  If you're on fb, join Fife Horse Rider group.  Yards and fields sometimes come up on there.


----------

